# What Is Your Dream ATV/UTV?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My dream ATV is an Arctic Cat 700 EFI Mud Pro with 3000lb Warn winch, tracks(winter use only), ice auger holder (winter use only), drop basket (winter use only), wind shield (winter use only). I like mudding in the summer and if I had a Mud Pro I could go any wear I want to.

My dream UTV is a camo Polaris RZR with a cab, tracks, heater, and a Warn RT 30 winch. 2 of my cousins have RZRs and they are so comfortable and powerful it's not eaven funny. Since they are only 50" wide you can fit them in the back of a truck and in tite ATV trails.

If it came down to me buying one or the other I think I would buy the RZR becouse of the cab and you can comfortably have a pasanger. Plus they are becoming very popular around my area.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a polaris 400 sportsman for about 5 years. 2000 lb winch, 5' plow, poly dump wagon, 4' brush hog and a set of tire chains. I treated that thing like a hammer and I never had any problems with it. I had some friends that had the "big sportsmans" and they were always working on them. Maybe I just got a good one. I would likely get the same one again.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

ARGOS, everybody needs an ARGO! with rubber tracks, winch, 6' snowplow, bilge pump, windsheild, convertible top, heater kit, etc! part boat, part snowmobile, part atv If an Argo won't get you where you want to go, you probably shouldn't be going there!!

Matthew

P.S. Can you tell I sell Argos?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ontario026;866593 said:


> ARGOS, everybody needs an ARGO! with rubber tracks, winch, 6' snowplow, bilge pump, windsheild, convertible top, heater kit, etc! part boat, part snowmobile, part atv If an Argo won't get you where you want to go, you probably shouldn't be going there!!
> 
> Matthew
> 
> P.S. Can you tell I sell Argos?


They are a very nice machine. I know a guy that had one and it would literaly go any wear. They only thing it didn't do well was go through mud, it would want to float on it and it would just spin.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

a couple years back, i always picked up the paper when i got paid, i came across this argo, for 1300 it was in mint cond,

so when i get home i head for the pond, me and a buddy at night no clue on how to get out, it took awhile but we did,

my buddy bought a max, much better machine, we went all over in them, i was in a raging river when i sunk mine, it was funny as hell actually, the current came right over the back, we beat these things all summer,

i put mine in the paper for 2600 and sold it in a day, my buddy was pissed, he sold his but lost his ass because he restored his lol

they arent as good as you might think, they high center too


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

what year was yours IPLOWSNO, they have come quite a ways in the last several years...


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

this is my dream utv a prowler xtz 1000


----------



## DBM (Feb 20, 2001)

An argo. Mind you it would be used solely for hunting trips.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd like to have a pro level GNCC sport atv. I wouldn't mind a full out mx bike either but you can't ride woods on a mx machine. I can ride mx on a woods machine though. Not competitively but for just out having fun it would work fine.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

This is my favorite.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

my argo was a seventy, they better have come along ways, mine had a kawi 2 stroke so it did like 40 with 4 grown men, it was funny as hell watching them cringe when we hit the water at top speed,

mine had an enclosure with a windshield, i took it uop a big snobank went over the edge and parked it vertical on it's nose, my7 face was crushed up against the window, i almost went over, i had to remember which way to push the sticks to save it from making me a pancake

















dam alc greg, that blonde does look like a fun ride, she could be the mother of my next 10 kids too, please


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

hey, stop talking about my wife like that!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you posted the pic, you lucky bastid


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

my real wife just smacked me in the back of the head after she saw what I posted. I told her she better back off.


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

Built my dream atv... need to get some girls on it!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i guess it depends on what head got smacked as far as i am concerned hahahahahaha


----------



## bashbro1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Got me dream UTV free through a bobcat contest. Can't complain about that.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My Dream ATV Snow removal set up would be

floating in the back of my head is a Snow Removal Monster ATV set up.
The background.
I use quads for snow removal and have a 60" Moose blade that goes on my foreman with power angel and Down pressure system and I run a 44" kimpex snowblower on a honda rancher.

the Snowblower is fine and great for Drives but wont jump a curb to get in and out of the sidewalk area's that I due, there are small dolly wheels and a beefy under frame that it ride's on.
Thinking on a Foreman 450 has that Huge bumper with the 2 cross bars and I could use some U channel strut and run vertical up/down on the bumper and build a 4link system to raise and lower the blower. for the back to I have a Cycle countery 3 point system and bolt that up and put a rear blade with box ends on it for counter weight of the front heavy blower. also add in a inverse swisher system leaf spring pack under the frount A Arms to help hold the front heavy weight.

there now a High CLearance blower that can be raised 1' from ground height to attack the top half of a plow berm. drive in 2' blow off the top half of the snow bank. back up lower down go back in and get the bottom half, pick up 6" clear the curb settle in on the side walk and go the length of the lot.
to clear a drive take full width pass get done use the rear blade to pull all the spill off's into a center pile use blower to clean up the pile drive's cleared.

for small snow falls just use the rear box blade to pull snow into small pile and then blow it clear.

this is the goal to get to in the next 3 years for snow removal just have to save up enough in the ATV fund, Current fund is at $2,300.00 figure I need about $3,800.00 or so to find a good used Honda Foreman 450ES to try this on. I could try the set up on my current Foreman but when its time to plow snow I wanna plow snow and not mess around with some unproven set up. which this would be. once I get this set up and going this woud be primary Plow rig and my current Foreman set up could become Backup. right now my Foreman is primary for small snows and the Rancher and Blower is primary for Big snows on driveway's and the 84 Big Red with V-plow is sidewalk machine.

just my thoughts

for a real dream machine well 
I'm thinking a Tool Cat with Blower on the front and a swing wing blade on the back.
kinda just like the one in this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82427

if only I had the Cha Ching, all I got is the Cha

still waiting on the Ching part.

come on Power Ball!!!!!


----------

